# instalação de scanner

## morbidi

alguém me podia esclarecer como posso instalar o meu scaner e impressora? :Evil or Very Mad: 

pelo menos queria documentação para esse efeito, se pudessem arranjar era um must  :Wink: 

----------

## darktux

Quanto à impressora podes tratar disso muito facilmente usando o CUPS, que tem um interface web para se instalar a impressora (desde que tenhas o kernel com as cenas certas   :Wink:  ). 

Acerca do scanner, só te posso apontar para o SANE, que é o que vais usar de certeza, mas infelizmente não tenho experiência nesse assunto, e por isso n te posso dar grande ajuda.

Não sei que dificuldades tens, mas vai postando que a gente vai tentando ajudar   :Very Happy: 

Cumprimentos

----------

## humpback

Existe um Print Howto para gentoo, esta mais virado para impressoras HP, mas pode ser que te sirva de algo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

Quanto ao scanner a minha experiencia é apenas com scanners SCSI que o sane detecta automaticamente (emerge sane e xsane que é uma interface em X).

Quanto a outro tipo de scanners (Paralelos e USB) o mias provavel é existir uma camada de compatibilidade com scsi, caso o teu seja USB ve na parte de USB do kernel o que lá esta sobre o assunto.

----------

